

Google is punking Microsoft with Chrome 32 on Windows 8 - hackaflocka

I&#x27;ve never used Windows 8. From what I&#x27;ve heard, there are 2 built-in browsers, an IE &quot;Metro&quot; version, and an IE &quot;desktop&quot; version. Apparently they have different capabilities. And apparently IE &quot;desktop&quot; and IE &quot;Metro&quot; don&#x27;t sync bookmarks even on the same Windows 8 PC. (Hard to believe, but apparently that&#x27;s how it is.)<p>Supposedly Chrome 32 on Windows 8 is basically a layer of Chrome OS on Windows 8, with its own app environment, app launcher, and windowing logic. And apparently it&#x27;s a same version of Chrome whether you launch it from &quot;Metro&quot; or the &quot;desktop.&quot;<p>Fun, fun, fun.
======
fuzzywalrus
I think URLs help explain this

Internet Explorer on Windows 8.1: One browser, two experiences:

[http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/ie/hh771832.aspx](http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/ie/hh771832.aspx)

CNET Reporting on Multiple IEs:

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57405765-75/ie10-in-
window...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57405765-75/ie10-in-
windows-8-metro-style-vs-desktop-style/)

Google brings Chrome OS straight into Windows 8 in latest update:

[http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/14/5309326/google-chrome-
wind...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/14/5309326/google-chrome-windows-
update-chrome-os-interface)

The TL:DR; is that Chrome in Metro will launch a Chrome OSish layer.

------
mcintyre1994
It's worth noting that Microsoft provided the ability to do this stuff in a
special mode for web browsers. I'm confused about the not syncing bookmarks
though, that's cloud based - are you logged into the same Google account on
both?

~~~
hackaflocka
I was talking about IE. As far as I know, you can't sync bookmarks between IE
"desktop" and IE "Metro," even on the same Windows 8 PC.

